# Shure Capsule on a Sennheiser Handheld



## Footer (Jan 25, 2013)

I have an artist coming in that I think is carrying JUST a KSM9 capsule. My house RF units are all Sennheiser EW100 G3. Looking at the capsules, the Sennheiser e835 that we have on there now has a lot more brass on it then the Shure capsule. Will this KSM9 capsule work on the gear I have or should I rent a UHF-R.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you're stuck renting a UHF-R unit (just go for a dual kit while you're at it…at least you'll have a backup).

Dave Rat (SoundTools.com) make a Sennheiser-to-Shure adapter, and another company makes adapters for various handheld conversions, but I don't see anything for the model you have.


----------



## Footer (Jan 25, 2013)

howlingwolf487 said:


> Footer, check out one of Dave Rat's new toys.



Interesting, but I need to go the other way.... and do it by Sunday. But this does prove to be that they are not compatible (still wish/hope I am wrong).


----------



## aldenf (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Kyle,

KSM9 capsules are not interchangeable with Sennheiser's EW mics.

Are you sure it's a KSM9 capsule and not the entire KSM9 hand-held (wired or RF)? Is the KSM9 capsule dual pattern (card/hyper-card) like the wired mic?

I see three choices...

Rent an equivalent Sennheiser/Neumann capsule for your EW100 transmitter. I'm assuming you're running with 835s. You can grab an MME-865-1 which is compatible with all EW G3 and 2000 transmitters. The Neumann KK 204/205 capsules should also work on your EW100s (but double check that).

Rent an entire EW100 transmitter with the appropriate capsule/frequency range.

Rent a UHF-R UR-2 transmitter/receiver for talent to use. - I see this as a last resort, however. It's probably the most expensive option. You'll have to tie it in to your antenna distro or run with local antennae on the receiver.

Hope this helps!

~Alden


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 27, 2013)

Carrying JUST a ksm9 capsule would be very strange. If it's a rider thing, and it probably is, you're going to need a UR system. But the good news is that the UR is MILES better than the 100's. don't get me wrong, I'm atanding next to a rack of 135's on a gig now, but given the choice I'll take UR wireless. Although, I like an 835 more than sm58. 

Expect to pay $50-100 per channel.


----------



## Footer (Jan 27, 2013)

bishopthomas said:


> Carrying JUST a ksm9 capsule would be very strange. If it's a rider thing, and it probably is, you're going to need a UR system. But the good news is that the UR is MILES better than the 100's. don't get me wrong, I'm atanding next to a rack of 135's on a gig now, but given the choice I'll take UR wireless. Although, I like an 835 more than sm58.
> 
> Expect to pay $50-100 per channel.



Artist is onstage with it right now, we had 5k of backline gear in for 2 shows this weekend so whats the cost of an extra channel of wireless anyway...

And yes... they were carrying JUST the capsule. First time I have ever seen that.


----------

